# We Got It Home, Now I Have Questions



## 5 Fonts (Jan 28, 2007)

Woo-Hoo we got the 2004 Outback 28RSS home, the Yukon XL pulled it fine, I was in such a hurry to get it home I didnâ€™t ask any how-to questions & hopefully someone out there should be able to help me.

1) The furnace is not lighting, Why? Is there a shutoff valve & if so where is it? The gas bottles are on because the stove lights.

2) Stupid question on the small switches what is on O or I.

3) Someone told me to disconnect the battery if the trailer is plugged in for a long period of time or the batteries will boil. True or false?

Any tips welcome.

Thanks, 
Mike


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

The I and O are In and Out.

Light the stove and let it burn for a few minutes and try the furnace, You prolly just have air in the lines that needs to be purged.

The Converter is a 3 stage unit and is not supposed to boil the batteries.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

5 Fonts said:


> 3) Someone told me to disconnect the battery if the trailer is plugged in for a long period of time or the batteries will boil. True or false?


False...While you could leave the Outback plugged in for an extensive amount of time (like if you were full timers) there really is no reason to do this. If you want to ensure you have a full charge prior to a trip, either plug in the Outback for 1-2 days prior to your trip or simply charge the batteries directly.

Please note...you should of course always check water level in your batter and use only distilled water.

Hope this helps...









(edit....guess Katrina can type faster then me...I thought I was going to be the first reply)


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

You've probably heard this before but I'll repeat it anyway. The only stupid question is the one you don't ask. This forum is known as the answer place. Keep asking. It makes us feel good answering.
Bob


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

I always keep my unit plugged in and have never boiled a battery yet.
In cold country it keeps the batteries from freezing and I keep a few items plugged in and this keeps the system active, or so I have been told.

Steve


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Ditto what Jim said.

If you start to do more trouble shooting on the furnace we will need more details on what it actually does when you try to tell it to come on.


----------



## 5 Fonts (Jan 28, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Ditto what Jim said.
> 
> If you start to do more trouble shooting on the furnace we will need more details on what it actually does when you try to tell it to come on.


----------



## 5 Fonts (Jan 28, 2007)

5 Fonts said:


> Ditto what Jim said.
> 
> If you start to do more trouble shooting on the furnace we will need more details on what it actually does when you try to tell it to come on.


[/quote]
I had a some time today to investigate a little further. When I turn the unit on & set the thermostat above room temperature the blower comes on & I hear a ticking sound. I am assuming this is the igniter. It then stops, a minute or so later it tries to light again. It repeats this a third time then quiets, If I wait long enough the blower will stop. After looking at the furnace paper work, I think the regulator is stuck not allowing gas in the combustion chamber. The worst part is the whole furnace has to be removed to troubleshoot. You cannot remove the case cover to make voltage checks or inspections. I will consult a dealer about this problem.
Any suggestians?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

5 Fonts said:


> Ditto what Jim said.
> 
> If you start to do more trouble shooting on the furnace we will need more details on what it actually does when you try to tell it to come on.


[/quote]
I had a some time today to investigate a little further. When I turn the unit on & set the thermostat above room temperature the blower comes on & I hear a ticking sound. I am assuming this is the igniter. It then stops, a minute or so later it tries to light again. It repeats this a third time then quiets, If I wait long enough the blower will stop. After looking at the furnace paper work, I think the regulator is stuck not allowing gas in the combustion chamber. The worst part is the whole furnace has to be removed to troubleshoot. You cannot remove the case cover to make voltage checks or inspections. I will consult a dealer about this problem.
Any suggestians?

Thanks,
Mike
[/quote]

Check the blower tube in the outside furnace compartment. A spider or wasp nest will prevent ignition.
As far as the battery, the converter will boil the battery, at least the one on my 2005 model does.

Good luck.
Regards, Glenn


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

5 Fonts said:


> Ditto what Jim said.
> 
> If you start to do more trouble shooting on the furnace we will need more details on what it actually does when you try to tell it to come on.


[/quote]
I had a some time today to investigate a little further. When I turn the unit on & set the thermostat above room temperature the blower comes on & I hear a ticking sound. I am assuming this is the igniter. It then stops, a minute or so later it tries to light again. It repeats this a third time then quiets, If I wait long enough the blower will stop. After looking at the furnace paper work, I think the regulator is stuck not allowing gas in the combustion chamber. The worst part is the whole furnace has to be removed to troubleshoot. You cannot remove the case cover to make voltage checks or inspections. I will consult a dealer about this problem.
Any suggestians?

Thanks,
Mike
[/quote]

I had the exact problem and it was a combination of two things
1) the battery terminal slightly loose
2) the battery quick disconnect was also loose

After getting everything clean and tight...the furnace fired right up....that was after I paid the mobile repair guy $120 for his time.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Mike,

I had the same problem with mine. I pulled the couch and pulled the propane connection to the furnace to make sure I was getting gas - I was. I ended up pulling the furnace out and taking the whole thing apart. It turned out there was some oxidation in the gas jet pin hole (for lack of the technical term) in the heat exchanger box. I cleaned it all out and she works like a charm.

I would think that could be the problem given the year of your TT. I hope you find the solution.

Scott


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

5 Fonts said:


> 3) Someone told me to disconnect the battery if the trailer is plugged in for a long period of time or the batteries will boil. True or false?
> 
> Any tips welcome.
> 
> ...


I have personally toasted the batteries in my 2004 OB and can verify that this is indeed possible and true.

Later model years switched to a better WFCO 3 stage converter that should not allow this to happen. If your converter has the rectangular metal door (sorry can't look for the model # right now), then you have the same "toaster" model that I have.

I still leave the rig plugged in all the time but have become better at checking the water now









Also, my new Trojan T-105 6V batteries seem to be unaffected by the charge and never need water


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

California Jim said:


> Also, my new Trojan T-105 6V batteries seem to be unaffected by the charge and never need water


Best battery you can buy...IMHO


----------

